# Survey results now online



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The results of our 2015 Fishing Regulations Survey are now online. Many thanks to all of you who took time to complete the survey and share your suggestions. Before you click the link, please keep the following in mind:

Pages 42-88 contain your candid thoughts, suggestions and concerns about fishing in Utah. In these pages, we opted to hide a few words and phrases, including personal identifiers (names, phone numbers and email addresses), profanity and references to specific ethnic groups.

Our fisheries coordinators, Drew Cushing and Paul Birdsey, are now reviewing all of the responses and working with regional managers to put together our recommendations for Utah's 2015 fishing season. Nothing has been finalized at this point.
When our regulation proposals are finalized, they will go out for public feedback in September. You will have a chance to weigh in on them at both the Regional Advisory Council (RAC) meetings and the Wildlife Board meeting.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

There are a lot of people who responded who just don't get it.

Spearfishing continues to be a contentious issue, which I don't understand. Slot limits continue to be too difficult for people to understand. And, enforcement seems to be one of the big issues. Also, a lot of people who think they know more about fish biology on the Boulders than the DWR.

You guys have a tough job but kudos to you for giving people an opportunity to give their opinions, even as worthless as some of them are.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> There are a lot of people who responded who just don't get it.
> 
> Spearfishing continues to be a contentious issue, which I don't understand. Slot limits continue to be too difficult for people to understand. And, enforcement seems to be one of the big issues. Also, a lot of people who think they know more about fish biology on the Boulders than the DWR.
> 
> You guys have a tough job but kudos to you for giving people an opportunity to give their opinions, even as worthless as some of them are.


+1.

It does make for some entertaining reading, although I do have to say that for the most part, the responses on this survey were more coherent than the ones submitted on the Red Fleet survey.

Why would that be?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dodger said:


> There are a lot of people who responded who just don't get it.
> 
> Spearfishing continues to be a contentious issue, which I don't understand. Slot limits continue to be too difficult for people to understand. And, enforcement seems to be one of the big issues. Also, a lot of people who think they know more about fish biology on the Boulders than the DWR.
> 
> You guys have a tough job but kudos to you for giving people an opportunity to give their opinions, even as worthless as some of them are.


I'd love to see an increased stocking effort of the triploid brookies (95% sterile) on Boulder with an increase in the limit on brookies. Do that for about 5 years until you see a significant return of larger fish, and then go back to a 4 brook trout limit.

Seconded, thanks for letting us voice our opinions on Utah fishing.

I've seen quite a few people complain that the quality of fishing in Utah is terrible. Get off the beaten path into some backcountry and you'll find plenty of gems in this state.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wow. Reading some of the comments makes me tremble. I'm honestly scared. I had to stop reading.....




But, while we're at it: D A M N YOU DWR! Why are you guys out doing road repairs to turn ATV trails into passenger car roads??? Seems like you guys should be doing something better with your time -- like managing wildlife.


Crazy. Yes, I'm still scared.


:shock:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> +1.
> 
> It does make for some entertaining reading, although I do have to say that for the most part, the responses on this survey were more coherent than the ones submitted on the Red Fleet survey.
> 
> Why would that be?


Lol. I'm pretty sure the alphabet only has 24 letters in Vernal and that grammar rules need not apply.

That's just a joke people.

The Boulder management is a hard issue to deal with. If DWR thinks that catching more brookies would help, I'm all for that. I tend to like the less invasive options (catching and keeping more fish) and prove that they don't work before I'm interested in more invasive options like triploids and rotenone. But I rarely fish down there so I don't have as much of a dog in that fight.

I'm also with PBH. Some of those comments and what people want is downright crazy/scary. We could ruin all the fishing in the entire state in about 14 days if we let some of these people have their way.

I want to start another thread asking why people hate spear fishing. But, I'm not supposed to get my blood pressure up so I don't know if I will or not.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> I'm also with PBH. Some of those comments and what people want is downright crazy/scary. We could ruin all the fishing in the entire state in about 14 days if we let some of these people have their way.


I agree with the statement, but I don't feel particularly scared as PBH is. We have had close to a decade of the likes of Cliff and "Utahduckhunter" telling us what the DWR is doing wrong on the WWW and no harm has come of it. (Except maybe wasted time on futile internet debates;-))

Fortunately, the DWR has pretty thick skin and can tune out the nonsense. (most of the time)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out this comment:



> If you could promote way to get cellular data to fishing spots across Utah there would be more fishing taking place. If my cell phone worked on certain lakes I would spend 4 times the amount of time fishing them as I currently do. I understand this probably isn't part of the DWR's core management, but maybe it is something to think about.


Man, Oh man&#8230;.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Check out this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very clear example of the attitude of all too many of our current younger generation: it's all about "ME." In other words, if "I" can't get cell phone service there, then "I" am not going to fish there.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

dubob said:


> This is a very clear example of the attitude of all too many of our current younger generation: it's all about "ME." In other words, if "I" can't get cell phone service there, then "I" am not going to fish there.


Are you kidding me!!!! I'm plugged in all day long; I go fishing and hunting to get away from my stinking phone!!!!
I think its great if the lack of cell coverage is keeping people away; less stupid people in the way the better.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Dear DWR, 

Can you please make it spring, summer, or fall all year long? Ice fishing gets cold. I would do 4x more fishing if it was spring all year long. Maybe something to think about.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Are you kidding me!!!! I'm plugged in all day long; I go fishing and hunting to get away from my stinking phone!!!!
> I think its great if the lack of cell coverage is keeping people away; less stupid people in the way the better.


EXACTLY! :rockon:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Ice fishing gets cold.


Not with the proper equipment! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dubob said:


> This is a very clear example of the attitude of all too many of our current younger generation: it's all about "ME." In other words, if "I" can't get cell phone service there, then "I" am not going to fish there.


 That is exactly the kind of places I'd rather go.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Dear DWR,
> 
> Can you please make it spring, summer, or fall all year long? Ice fishing gets cold. I would do 4x more fishing if it was spring all year long. Maybe something to think about.


Strongly disagree.;-) This is the same sorry attitude that is exhibited by all those yahoos on the survey that want to turn every stream in the State to AFL and restrictive harvest. (ugh) You guys already have many lakes that never freeze in the winter and can be fished softwater year round. As an ardent ice angler, *I* want the DWR to have lakes available that are *FROZEN* year round so I can fish the hard deck in July. Wouldn't that be refreshing? Purchase of a simple ice rink refrigeration system should do the trick.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's my favorite:

"Would like to see more rainbow trout stocked in the reservoirs. Not so many bass. Seems as if we are turning most reservoirs into bass fisheries."

Clearly the author hasn't looked at the stocking reports. Glancing over this year's stockings, I didn't see a single bass that has been stocked. Not sure if it's possible to add up all the bows getting planted.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't make fun of my comment. How am I supposed Exchangagram pictures of myself on the line if I don't have mobile service???

I'm offended, I need a trophy...


----------

